# Heat shrink sleeves don't fit



## 4score (Aug 22, 2016)

Bought bottles with a lip but just noticed the sleeves aren't wide enough. Anyone solved this problem?


----------



## AZMDTed (Aug 22, 2016)

I've heard that they do make wider mouthed sleeves, but for the commercial bottles I reuse with a wide lip, they just go naked....


----------



## bkisel (Aug 22, 2016)

4score said:


> Bought bottles with a lip but just noticed the sleeves aren't wide enough. Anyone solved this problem?




I've seen some pretty snazzy looking bottles where the tops have been dipped in wax. I think that is what I would do if I couldn't find bigger sleeves.


----------



## Steve_M (Aug 22, 2016)

I have several bottles with a wide lip too have not researched much for a solution.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Aug 22, 2016)

I agree. Wax is probably the way to go with these.

I know some people use wax exclusively.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 22, 2016)

You can get the shrink caps to fit. They're called flange caps. They're larger than the normal.In pic the purple/gold is flange and the black is a normal size.You can order them online I believe


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 22, 2016)

*the pic made the left one look a lot larger It's not that big a difference


----------



## bkisel (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks... Learn something new everyday. Had never before heard of Flange caps.


----------



## 4score (Aug 22, 2016)

The bottle company I used gave me these referrals for larger sleeves....

Here are some referral for capsule providers. 

DAN BOCK

UNIONPACK 140 DODD COURT
AMERICAN CANYON, CA 94503
707-557-CAPS (2277) OFFICE
707-320-3403 MOBILE
[email protected] EMAIL
www.Unionpack.com WEBSITE

Janson Capsules
www.jansoncapsules.com
840 Latour Ct Ste A, Napa, CA 94558 
(707) 256-3957


----------



## PhilDarby (Aug 23, 2016)

This tip has always worked for me personally, take heat shrink bottle top, cut to the appropriate size, u may not want to cover the cork top, as, it may be a screw top, place in the correct position, hold over a kettle, hold down the cut off on the kettle, so that it doesn't click off, turn the bottle slowly and the shrink wrap will gradually shrink to fit the bottle in the correct fashion (ps) don't over work the kettle and blow the element and it will be fine, don't cover a metal lid with a cork top as someone may try use a cork screw. The rest is basically easy, as above.

PP vernsgal picture, for a screw on lid snip the top off, so that there is no mistaking that you don't need a cork screw, ive been using this idea for eons and it works for me, as some have mentioned vintage wine bottles tended to use wax, as a sealant, but with them caps and applied as mentioned I suspect u will find there is no need.

PS its surprising how much, even wide neck bottle tops shrink, if your really stuck try wetting the neck and carefully, sliding the top down before, commencing on the heating/sealing lark.

If you intend to store the bottle for prolonged periods, pre-waxing/sealing will definitely be a bonus.


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 23, 2016)

4score said:


> Bought bottles with a lip but just noticed the sleeves aren't wide enough. Anyone solved this problem?View attachment 31032



I've always been able to get the regular PVC sleeves to fit. They won't fit straight out of the package, but if you warm them up and work fast, they will slide over the top of the bottle just before they shrink up.


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 23, 2016)

4score said:


> Bought bottles with a lip but just noticed the sleeves aren't wide enough. Anyone solved this problem?View attachment 31032



I've always been able to get the regular PVC sleeves to fit. They won't fit straight out of the package, but if you warm them up and work fast, they will slide over the top of the bottle just before they shrink up.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 23, 2016)

Stressbaby said:


> I've always been able to get the regular PVC sleeves to fit. They won't fit straight out of the package, but if you warm them up and work fast, they will slide over the top of the bottle just before they shrink up.



I found that I could do that as well on some.Others though are just too big. The flange ones actually fit over champagne bottles.( I ended up with some and since I don't carbonate I use them as spares for my wine)


----------



## 4score (Aug 24, 2016)

This week I tried contacting several vendors who say they handle non-standard (larger) sleeves. This isn't going to be easy. Most have minimums of several thousands!


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm not sure what shipping costs will be for you but you can try here

http://ecom.bosagrape.com/home.php?cat=690


----------



## 4score (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks, I'll give them a call.


----------



## 4score (Aug 25, 2016)

Ahhh, found some on eBay. We'll see soon if they'll work.


----------



## 4score (Aug 25, 2016)

Stressbaby said:


> I've always been able to get the regular PVC sleeves to fit. They won't fit straight out of the package, but if you warm them up and work fast, they will slide over the top of the bottle just before they shrink up.



I thought warming them would only start to shrink them. (?)


----------



## TallTexan (Feb 6, 2017)

4score said:


> Ahhh, found some on eBay. We'll see soon if they'll work.



I just found some oversized shrink caps on homebrewit.com, reasonably priced. I happened upon free shipping for "Superbowl Monday"


----------

